# Connect phpMyAdmin to MySQL Workbench



## piieers (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to be able to create EER-diagram to handle relationships between my tables. I found Workbench and installed it on my PC. I wonder if I can import my tables to the program from phpMyAdmin, and how do I do that if it´s possible?

Or even better, can I connect phpMyAdmin to MySQL Workbench so that I can manage everything from Workbench, such as creating new tables, editing data in tables and stuff like that?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have never tried this but you may be able to connect them using SSH.

I have not looked thoroughly in phpmyadmin but there should be an option.

If you just want to work on it outside of phpmyadmin you can probably export the entire table and import it into workbench.

*You may not be able to actually connect the programs but they should both be able to connect to the same SQL DB.*

I have never used workbench but you should be able to set up server configurations somewhere in settings.

Once it is set up any edits made will show up in phpmyadmin thus "linking" them. :grin:


----------

